# Salary Deductions from a Greek salary ?



## maratho (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi there,
I have just accepted a job in Greece earning 1300 Euros per month. My employer will be paying for my housing and they also state they will pay my IKA. Will I have other deductions from my salary ? The job is for 6 months then if I like it, I can stay permanently in Greece. Would I have income tax deductions from day one ? Or National Insurance (or is that the IKA my employee pays). Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## AvrilAbraham (Jul 1, 2007)

*What type of work!!!*

Can I ask what kind of job you have landed in Greece paying 1300 euros as I have lived there for 6 months last year and they were paying 3-5 euros per hour!! Hardly the cost of a coffee!!


----------



## maratho (Jul 31, 2007)

*in reply to your question ...*

Hi there,

The job in question is working in a Travel Agents arranging Greek Holidays. Its a Greek holiday company on an island (and I dont speak Greek - just the usual basics) Although I have no experience arranging holidays I do have over 16 years extensive office experience - I guess thats why they have offered me 1300. So thats good ? I was not sure if it was a reasonable amount to live on ? After around 6 months I pay for my own housing out of the 1300. But was concerned that I would pay a lot of income tax as I dont know the process.


----------



## greekwedding (Aug 14, 2007)

Your employer is the one issuing the check, so they will know what deductions they take out. Your best option is just to ask your employer what deductions will be taken out.


----------



## Sas (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi,
you will lose about 1/3 of your salary in tax unless your employer is declaring your salary as less which many do to avoid paying such high tax for IKA etc. I've been living & working here as a teacher for four years & managed to negotiate 15euros p. h after tax & I get all may IKA contributions paid for (essential as a teacher particularly as you can sign on during the summer after working for two years , receiving about 380 euros a month) Hope this is useful.


----------

